# Visit to a consultant (in his "rooms" ) Cash only No cheques,no laser cards,no visa ?



## thedaras (28 Jan 2012)

This will be my third visit to a consultant (in his "rooms" ),and each time Im told its cash only.

No cheques,no laser cards,no visa cards.

Apparently this is the norm for visits to consultants,and in the hospitals if you see them privately the majority will see you on a cash only basis.

Anyone know why this is the case? 

It is very inconvenient and must cause a security issue with so much cash floating around.


----------



## Kerrigan (28 Jan 2012)

Cash also suggests not all is being declared !


----------



## micmclo (28 Jan 2012)

Does the secretary give you a receipt?

Consultants have to keep records surely.

It's not like a mechanic just fixing a banger, records of visits are important


----------



## oldnick (28 Jan 2012)

Irish medical consultants are amongst the best paid in the world -far better,for example, than in U.K.  They continue to increase their fees every year during the last few years -perhaps to compensate for losses that some of them made on their investments.

Having visited several in the last few years  I was flabbergasted  when ,whilst trying to ascertain the cause for my daughters ailment, none of them found the cause but each of them were happy to charge on average 200 euros for a short " consultation", none of which were of any benefit.

Consultants contribute  to the high costs of public and private health care. If,indeed, any are demanding cash only then they should be reported. I admit that I've never been asked for cash only.

P.S. If either my own cardiac consultant or my brother-in-law consultant is reading this and can identify me  I really didn't mean either of you. I meant all the others !


----------



## thedaras (28 Jan 2012)

I do get a receipt.Its on an A4 page ..
They have my records on computer .Well he has a folder when I go into his rooms,but the secretary has my information on the computer
I presume,as it is the norm for consultants to only take cash that it is perfectly legal..
But I would agree it is open to all not being declared..
Imagine if we had to pay for everything in cash! I am really puzzled as to why they only take cash,I can understand not taking cheques but no laser or Visa??
While I was there ,about ten patients came and went,(I got an in between last minute appointment) so that was around 1000 euro in about an hour!Mad Ted


----------



## micmclo (28 Jan 2012)

People are bouncing cheques on him maybe?

And it'll look rough on a consultant or the consultants secretary to chase down a parent with a sick child for money.
Joe Duffy could whip up a storm with a story like that


----------



## thedaras (28 Jan 2012)

Yep, I can understand the no cheque but why no laser and why no visa,sure thats instant,and they are guaranteed to be paid ..
At the stage where they send you a letter stating your appointment ,this letter states that its cash only..at my second appointment ,I forgot about this rule and automatically offered my laser to be told they wouldn't accept it,luckily I had 80 euro in cash and I agreed to bring back the other 20..
It goes without saying that I asked why they only took cash and the secretary said she has no idea,and directed me to the consultant,now I dont know about anyone else but when you have a sick child the last thing you want to do is confront the person who you are relying on for advice/medication/operation!


----------



## oldnick (28 Jan 2012)

-100 euros was cheap, though I believe for repeat visit for young kids, especially if in the Childrens hospital the fees are much lower than normal. 
In fairness ten consultations would seem a lot in an hour. It's usually 4-6 though the average consultant charges over 200 for first visits, so i suppose it would still  work out at a grand an hour.
Thats besides those who do simple procedures (not major surgeries) where they charge a fortune -and,above all, the HSE income.

Does anyone disagree that ,even after costs-rent,secretary - their average incomes are a few hundred thousand euros a year ? cash or otherwise


----------



## micmclo (28 Jan 2012)

Might be that high but a few hundred thousand a year for a consultant is only mickey mouse money

Remember that quote?


----------



## Purple (29 Jan 2012)

If a plumber said cash only would you presume it was because he/she was evading tax? 

Consultants are no more or less likely to engage in tax evasion than anyone else; there are as many dishonest doctors as dishonest plumbers/carpenters/taxi drivers/ solicitors. 

If the consultant insists on "cash only" you can bet they are skimming cash off the top.

By the way Old Nick I have to correct you; Irish consultants aren’t amongst the best paid in the world, they are the best paid in the world (bear that in mind the next time you see one of them shed crocodile tears in the media about lack of resources).


----------



## Firefly (30 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> If a plumber said cash only would you presume it was because he/she was evading tax?
> 
> Consultants are no more or less likely to engage in tax evasion than anyone else; there are as many dishonest doctors as dishonest plumbers/carpenters/taxi drivers/ solicitors.
> 
> ...


 
You could be right but I'm not sure. My wife has recently opened her own practice in the medical field. We looked at payment methods when opening and have remained a cash-only business. The following are our reasons:

1. Cheques bouncing leading to either bad debts or chasing customers which also affects the client relationship.
2. Having to go to the bank to lodge cheques.
3. The cost of providing laser/CC facilities

We also do not provide credit and there is an ATM close by which helps shoud a client arrive without cash.

Having said that a consultant's fees are pretty significant and they also do have secetaries so I would expect them to accept laser in any case.

The fact is though they are quite entitled to insist on cash as this is the primary legal tender. 

Just my 2c (in cash!)


----------



## markpb (30 Jan 2012)

Firefly said:


> 3. The cost of providing laser/CC facilities
> We also do not provide credit and there is an ATM close by which helps shoud a client arrive without cash.



While I understand that there are costs associated with accepting card, I personally don't shop in cash-only shops. The inconvenience of finding a working ATM followed by taking out at least €20 (no matter the price of the item I'm buying) is just too off-putting so I don't bother. I know I'm not in the majority about this but it's worth bearing in mind


----------



## Bronte (30 Jan 2012)

The costs in Ireland for medical care never cease to amaze me. We paid 60€ recently for a top of his field consultant, were able to make the appointment about 12 days in advance, got seen an hour late and did not have to go through a GP. Cash or laser were acceptable, we got a 'legal' receipt (they have special one's here) to claim back about 80% of the cost and surgery scheduled for 2 weeks after that.

Revenue target certain areas from time to time, maybe they should focus on consultants.


----------



## thedaras (30 Jan 2012)

I have never had to pay in cash for anything before.
Does anyone know if there are any other businesses that insist on cash only? (Apart from dodgy ones!)
I cannot think of one,where I had to pay in cash ..


----------



## Purple (30 Jan 2012)

Firefly said:


> You could be right but I'm not sure. My wife has recently opened her own practice in the medical field. We looked at payment methods when opening and have remained a cash-only business. The following are our reasons:
> 
> 1. Cheques bouncing leading to either bad debts or chasing customers which also affects the client relationship.
> 2. Having to go to the bank to lodge cheques.
> ...


The cost of the Debit/Credit card machine isn't that high. The danger is holding cash on-site it always there and there is a cost in time and money to lodge cash in the bank. Revenue are much happier when doing an audit if they see the debit/credit card machine.


----------



## thedaras (30 Jan 2012)

Based on one patient per 15 minutes ,this would be 400 euro cash per hour ,and if he was working for five hours,that would be 2000e in cash.

Thats a conservative estimate,as while I was there,there were at least ten patients,coming and going within 45 minutes,some of them were with him for five minutes,I was with him for about 7-10 minutes.So he could be taking up to 2500/3000 euro  per five hours! IN CASH!


----------



## Firefly (30 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> The cost of the Debit/Credit card machine isn't that high.


 
You also need a phone line for this (which we don't otherwise need) so it's extra expense when starting off. May re-visit this down the road though.



Purple said:


> The danger is holding cash on-site it always there and there is a cost in time and money to lodge cash in the bank.


That's true, but there will always be somemoney there and we're insured in any case. We only keep a float over-night and I lodge the money myself on my lunch break so it's only shoe leather for me! When things pick up we might look at the night safe option, but I'd be more scared of these as it's usually dimly lit!




Purple said:


> Revenue are much happier when doing an audit if they see the debit/credit card machine.


 
I'm sure they are! Myself and Mrs Firefly have always been tax compliant though and she keeps very good records.


----------



## DB74 (30 Jan 2012)

The consultant probably owes thousands a good few pound to the bank and operating in cash is the only way he can maintain a good lifestyle without the bank swallowing up his cash as soon as he lodges it.


----------



## flossie (30 Jan 2012)

Anytime I have seen a consultant it has always been cash (and always €200 ) but I have always requested a receipt for VHI / MED1 purposes. Yes, a pain, but if supplying a receipt surely they can't be up to no good?

If I am going to a consultation I always ensure I take a list of questions I want to ask. It's 'my' time, and I am not afraid to ask for clarification, challenge points etc. Figured I am paying enough, and nowhere does it say that Flossie's appointment is for 10 minutes.


----------



## Leo (30 Jan 2012)

Firefly said:


> 2. Having to go to the bank to lodge cheques.


 
You're not there anyway lodging cash?


----------



## Firefly (30 Jan 2012)

Leo said:


> You're not there anyway lodging cash?


 
The day's takings will usually decide how often you go to the bank. However, with a cheque you might need to go that day / the following day in case it bounces


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jan 2012)

Any consultant Ive ever seen who insists on cash only I always assume is scamming the tax man. Getting a receipt is no proof of legitimacy, who do you think in revenue is going through everyone in the countries MED 1's and collecting up all the receipts for Consultant X and counting how many appointments he gave a receipt for compared to how many appointments are in his computer? Not to mention that not everyone sends in Med 1s - and even when you do send it in, you dont have to send the receipts with it - so only a few get checked each year. So no one in revenue knows what Mr Consultant is up to with his cash only business except his (probably handsomely paid and fully declared to be paid) accountant.

My old GP worked solely in cash, only gave a hand written receipt when you specifically asked for one, you had to pay her and not the receptionist, they had nothing on computer (so, annoyingly if you lost a receipt they wouldnt re-issue) and would sometimes make up prices - but nowhere was any of it recorded. I also discovered that they occasioally 'forgot' to update the medical records after a visit. Tax evasion? I personally thought so.


----------



## DB74 (30 Jan 2012)

truthseeker said:


> ... So no one in revenue knows what Mr Consultant is up to with his cash only business except his (probably handsomely paid and fully declared to be paid) accountant.



What does this mean?


----------



## Purple (30 Jan 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Any consultant Ive ever seen who insists on cash only I always assume is scamming the tax man. Getting a receipt is no proof of legitimacy, who do you think in revenue is going through everyone in the countries MED 1's and collecting up all the receipts for Consultant X and counting how many appointments he gave a receipt for compared to how many appointments are in his computer? Not to mention that not everyone sends in Med 1s - and even when you do send it in, you dont have to send the receipts with it - so only a few get checked each year. So no one in revenue knows what Mr Consultant is up to with his cash only business except his (probably handsomely paid and fully declared to be paid) accountant.
> 
> My old GP worked solely in cash, only gave a hand written receipt when you specifically asked for one, you had to pay her and not the receptionist, they had nothing on computer (so, annoyingly if you lost a receipt they wouldnt re-issue) and would sometimes make up prices - but nowhere was any of it recorded. I also discovered that they occasioally 'forgot' to update the medical records after a visit. *Tax evasion? I personally thought so*.



I think that's a fair assumption.
Mrs. Purple’s old accountant said she was mad to declare all her income for tax. He said she must be the only GP in Ireland doing it. I’m sure that’s not the case but the practice is widespread. It’s a non-VAT registered cash business where very few customers ask for a receipt. It's strange that you need a tax clearance cert to be a taxi driver but not to be a doctor (or lawyer for that matter).


----------



## T McGibney (30 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> Mrs. Purple’s old accountant said she was mad to declare all her income for tax. He said she must be the only GP in Ireland doing it.


This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept.


----------



## DB74 (30 Jan 2012)

Sure a tax clearance cert only proves that you've paid tax on all your declared income


----------



## blueband (30 Jan 2012)

call me old fashioned but i still believe cash is king. anyway if this person insists on being paid by cash then thats their right, he/she is doing noting wrong!


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jan 2012)

DB74 said:


> What does this mean?



Sorry, bad english from me.
What that meant was that the accountants for these people are no doubt paid well and that payment is no doubt declared in full in the books should anyone wish to look and see - whatever about the income!

I can easily see how the income is massaged any way they want it. 

I dont doubt for a minute that what Purple (or Purples wifes accountant) says is true.

You get a different feel when you are passed back out to a receptionist to pay and a receipt gets printed and there is a proper cash drawer of some sort. Every extra person involved in the transaction increases the risk of someone talking to revenue and certainly gives more of an impression of things being above board. My old GP would ask you for the money in the surgery and used to look for change in her own purse sometimes - no one except yourself and herself saw the money change hands or knew how much was charged.


----------



## roker (30 Jan 2012)

Mr Consultant is getting wise. I remember a few years ago refusing to pay a bill because I was less than 2 minutes and did not have time to sit down, all he wanted to tell me was my test was OK, which he could have done over the phone. Instead I had to take time off work and pay another consultancy bill, ( I paid the first one)


----------



## Bronte (31 Jan 2012)

T McGibney said:


> This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept.


 
This is so funny Tommy because the other day when I said an accountant told someone not to notify revenue of two pensions that the accountant told them to let speeping dogs lie either your or Mandelbrot didn't believe me. Or thought it wasn't a proper accountant.

There is only one reason consultants are demanding cash only and that's to avoid tax. 

Truthseeker, revenue can cross check one or two surely and that put the onus on the consultant. In any case don't revenue know that they are raking in thousands in an afternoon surgery session. Would be real easy to check their tax returns. 

As an aside, can't believe you have to pay 200€ for 5 to 15 minutes or TWO minutes in the case of Roker. It's unreal.

Here's how revenue could ensure the system was properly regulated, all receipts would have to be of a standard type with an invoice number. So if you have a book with number 1 to 50 you have to have the back foil of who paid you and how much and be able to show that to revenue.


----------



## T McGibney (31 Jan 2012)

Bronte said:


> This is so funny Tommy because the other day when I said an accountant told someone not to notify revenue of two pensions that the accountant told them to let speeping dogs lie either your or Mandelbrot didn't believe me. Or thought it wasn't a proper accountant.



Hi 

I didn't say I didn't believe you. I did say...



T McGibney said:


> I wonder was this a real accountant or a  Bertie-type character who calls themselves an 'accountant' because they  once worked in an office



Please be 100% assured that this was never intended as a cut at you - if it came across as such, I unreservedly apologise. I just wondered about the mentality of an 'accountant' that would advise a pensioner to say nothing about an untaxed pension, while knowing full well that this sort of thing is very easy for Revenue to detect. Frankly, the 'advice' sounded like the sort of amateur barstool garbage that would be immediately dismissed as nonsense if uttered by the village idiot, but which gains credence if it comes from an 'accountant' or 'legal expert', self-styled or otherwise. Of course there are plenty of 'real' accountants' and 'legal experts' who could say this, and a lot worse, but that I thought that went without saying.

's story of his wife's old 'accountant' was equally bizarre. Sounds like the Scrap Saturday lampooning of a certain female ex-politician (allegedly) offering what she termed 'high flying financial advice'


----------



## DB74 (31 Jan 2012)

Bronte said:


> There is only one reason consultants are demanding cash only and that's to avoid tax.



That's not true. I gave a perfectly plausible explanation as to why the consultant wants to be paid in cash and it has nothing to do with Revenue or tax at all.


----------



## Mel (31 Jan 2012)

SouthDoc, the out of hours GP service in Cork does the same - never understood why, as you're likely to be going there at strange times, not pre-planned, and may not have cash with you. People have to leave and drive to a nearby garage at all hours to get out cash to pay.


----------



## Vanilla (31 Jan 2012)

Mel said:


> SouthDoc, the out of hours GP service in Cork does the same - never understood why, as you're likely to be going there at strange times, not pre-planned, and may not have cash with you. People have to leave and drive to a nearby garage at all hours to get out cash to pay.



Yeah but some of these out of hours medical services may accept jewellery, I believe...


----------



## Bronte (31 Jan 2012)

T McGibney said:


> Please be 100% assured that this was never intended as a cut at you - if it came across as such, I unreservedly apologise.


 
I presume as this is LOS you're being tongue in cheek.  Your post was in no way felt as a cut at me.


----------



## T McGibney (31 Jan 2012)

Thanks - I was worried earlier


----------



## gipimann (31 Jan 2012)

I've also seen the "cash only" consultant - 3 visits, each less than 10 minutes, 180 euro first time round, 120 for repeats.

The room that the consultant used was one that's shared by several consultants in a particular hospital (I've seen another consultant in the same room).  There are no secretaries on site - they work elsewhere.   Using shared space could be a reason for not accepting cards, whatever about not accepting cheques?


----------



## Firefly (1 Feb 2012)

Was thinking about this last night. If the consultant only accepts cash and you do not have enough cash on you, but do offer a cheque and it's refused, are you entitiled to ask for an invoice for the services, which you could pay later?


----------



## Slash (4 Feb 2012)

thedaras said:


> This will be my third visit to a consultant (in his "rooms" ),and each time Im told its cash only.
> 
> No cheques,no laser cards,no visa cards.
> 
> ...



As with other service providers, if you are not satisfied with the terms and conditions, find another service provider.


----------



## Purple (4 Feb 2012)

Slash said:


> As with other service providers, if you are not satisfied with the terms and conditions, find another service provider.



Not really the point of the discussion though, is it?


----------



## Slash (4 Feb 2012)

Purple said:


> Not really the point of the discussion though, is it?



Well, it is. Thedaras is complaining about the inconvenience of paying cash. So, the solution is go to a consultant who accepts cards/cheques.


----------



## truthseeker (4 Feb 2012)

Slash said:


> Well, it is. Thedaras is complaining about the inconvenience of paying cash. So, the solution is go to a consultant who accepts cards/cheques.




You'd be hard pressed to find one!

You cant usually make an appointment for one yourself anyway, you have to go through the golden circle of GPs and get a referral - 60 quid spent (probably cash only) for someone to tell you they cant do anything and you need a specialist.


----------



## Slash (4 Feb 2012)

truthseeker said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find one!
> 
> You cant usually make an appointment for one yourself anyway, you have to go through the golden circle of GPs and get a referral - 60 quid spent (probably cash only) for someone to tell you they cant do anything and you need a specialist.



That is simply not correct.

I have never paid cash to a consultant. If you are not satisfied with the consultant, go back to the GP and get them to get you an appointment with a different consultant.

Look for solutions.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Feb 2012)

Slash said:


> That is simply not correct.
> 
> I have never paid cash to a consultant. If you are not satisfied with the consultant, go back to the GP and get them to get you an appointment with a different consultant.
> 
> Look for solutions.



Which part is not correct? 

I have only ever paid cash to a consultant, and Ive seen plenty of them, privately, in plenty of different places.

If I have ever gone back to a GP to be referred to a different consultant because I wasnt happy with the first consultant I have been charged 60 quid by the GP.

What you are suggesting is, 60 quid for the first referral letter from the GP, cash. Anywhere from 150-250 quid, cash for the consultant. If not happy with the consultant, back to GP, another 60 quid, cash. Then another consultants fee. 

Not many of us can afford the above you know - its not a solution.


----------



## blueband (5 Feb 2012)

in this day and age there are ATM machines on nearly every street corner, shops, filling stations, ect ect.........how inconvenient can it be to get cash!???


----------



## One (6 Feb 2012)

Firefly said:


> 1. Cheques bouncing leading to either bad debts or chasing customers which also affects the client relationship.
> 2. .......
> 3. The cost of providing laser/CC facilities


 
To answer the original question the above says it all. I find it extraordinary the way so many posters so readily assume something is underhand just because a consultant asks for cash. Not everyone wants to pay for laser/CC facilities or has not got around to installing them yet. People have always had some distrust of receiving payment by cheque, especially when receiving payment from people they don't know.


----------



## Purple (6 Feb 2012)

blueband said:


> in this day and age there are ATM machines on nearly every street corner, shops, filling stations, ect ect.........how inconvenient can it be to get cash!???



I'd have no problem paying cash but I would only do so if I got a numbered invoice and a receipt.


----------



## Purple (6 Feb 2012)

One said:


> I find it extraordinary the way so many posters so readily assume something is underhand just because a consultant asks for cash.


If a builder insistes on cash do you hold the same view?


----------



## One (6 Feb 2012)

Yes. Reasons for asking for cash and not a cheque include; maybe he genuinely can’t wait until the cheque can clear in the bank, maybe he has been badly stung by cheques bouncing before, maybe he has subcontractors that he wants to pay before they finish the job and leave his employment, etc.


----------



## blueband (6 Feb 2012)

Purple said:


> I'd have no problem paying cash but I would only do so if I got a numbered invoice and a receipt.


i agree, people should always ask for a receipt, but i would have no problem with someone asking for cash if thats how they choose to conduct their business.


----------



## DB74 (6 Feb 2012)

Purple said:


> If a builder insistes on cash do you hold the same view?



If the builder says

"It'll be €500 if you want an invoice or €400 cash if you don't"

then he's obviously on the fiddle (or his stationery supply company is too expensive!)


----------



## T McGibney (6 Feb 2012)

DB74 said:


> If the builder says
> 
> "It'll be €500 if you want an invoice or €400 cash if you don't"
> 
> then he's obviously on the fiddle



as is the person who pays him.


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

T McGibney said:


> as is the person who pays him.


 
Morally IMO they are (especially when there is a reduced amount for a cash job) but legally they can claim that they are not respopnsible for the vendor's tax returns.


----------



## Purple (6 Feb 2012)

DB74 said:


> If the builder says
> 
> "It'll be €500 if you want an invoice or €400 cash if you don't"
> 
> then he's obviously on the fiddle (or his stationery supply company is too expensive!)



But some solicitors give discounts for cash payment, as do some doctors (and some accountants). Is it obvious that they are on the fiddle as well in these circumstances?


----------



## Purple (6 Feb 2012)

T McGibney said:


> as is the person who pays him.



I agree.


----------



## DB74 (6 Feb 2012)

Purple said:


> But some solicitors give discounts for cash payment, as do some doctors (and some accountants). Is it obvious that they are on the fiddle as well in these circumstances?



20% discount for cash payment!


----------



## blueband (6 Feb 2012)

what amuses me is that when a consultant asks to be paid in cash some people quickly think oh....he/she must be on the fiddle! the same people probaly go to their local for a few pints and have no probem handing over cash all night without asking the barman for a reciept!
so why dont we think all publicans, chip shop owners,,ect   are on the fiddle too! 
seems like double standards being applied.


----------



## T McGibney (6 Feb 2012)

Firefly said:


> Morally IMO they are (especially when there is a reduced amount for a cash job) but legally they can claim that they are not responsible for the vendor's tax returns.



They can claim all they want. But, if they conspire with the vendor to evade VAT, then of course they are legally responsible for the consequences.


----------



## Purple (6 Feb 2012)

blueband said:


> what amuses me is that when a consultant asks to be paid in cash some people quickly think oh....he/she must be on the fiddle! the same people probaly go to their local for a few pints and have no probem handing over cash all night without asking the barman for a reciept!
> so why dont we think all publicans, chip shop owners,,ect   are on the fiddle too!
> seems like double standards being applied.


I've never been in a pub that won't take plastic.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Feb 2012)

blueband said:


> the same people probaly go to their local for a few pints and have no probem handing over cash all night without asking the barman for a reciept!
> so why dont we think all publicans, chip shop owners,,ect   are on the fiddle too!



I was never in a bar that stated 'cash only'.

I always find my purse/pockets full of receipts after a night out - they practically force receipts on you in the places I frequent.


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

T McGibney said:


> They can claim all they want. But, if they conspire with the vendor to evade VAT, then of course they are legally responsible for the consequences.


 
Is that actually the case? How could the purchaser be prosecuted...surely they cannot be liable for the vendor's tax returns?


----------



## T McGibney (6 Feb 2012)

Firefly said:


> Is that actually the case? How could the purchaser be prosecuted...surely they cannot be liable for the vendor's tax returns?



Dunno how a prosecution could be mounted (I'm not a lawyer) but conspiracy to commit a crime is itself a crime and 'aiding and abetting' tax evasion is also a crime.

http://finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=2940&CatID=1&StartDate=01+January+2005


----------



## Slash (6 Feb 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Which part is not correct?
> 
> I have only ever paid cash to a consultant, and Ive seen plenty of them, privately, in plenty of different places.
> 
> ...



OK. I give up. You win.


----------



## Vanilla (6 Feb 2012)

Slash said:


> OK. I give up. You win.



What's the prize?


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

vanilla said:


> what's the (cash) prize?


 
fyp


----------



## Firefly (6 Feb 2012)

T McGibney said:


> Dunno how a prosecution could be mounted (I'm not a lawyer) but conspiracy to commit a crime is itself a crime and 'aiding and abetting' tax evasion is also a crime.
> 
> http://finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=2940&CatID=1&StartDate=01+January+2005


 
Thanks for that....wasn't aware of that at all. A few prosecutions in this area would go a long way to stamping out the black economy.


----------



## blueband (6 Feb 2012)

Firefly said:


> Thanks for that....wasn't aware of that at all. A few prosecutions in this area would go a long way to stamping out the black economy.


the black economy will never be stamped out, it has always been around and always florishes in times of recssion, its just human nature at work.


----------

